
Hong Kong Protesters Drop Nazi Term After Western Input - hktruth
https://news.rthk.hk/rthk/en/component/k2/1482550-20190925.htm
======
scohesc
This screams "mainland china media meddling".

A news website running out of Hong Kong says that protestors won't call the
government "nazis" anymore even though they're (LITERALLY) evidently doing
some things the Nazi regime did (locking up ethnic minorities to 'purify' the
chinese race, stories of organ harvesting, political manipulation,
brainwashing your own citizens, the list goes on)

Considering it's a daily occurrence in the western world that some right-wing
politician is blasted with "you're a nazi!" rhetoric in popular culture when
they're committing nowhere near the level and amount of atrocities the Chinese
government is doing.

Edit: Also the fact that China _probably_ doesn't want to be in the middle of
their 70th Anniversary showing off their military equipment and power in
parades while having parallels being drawn to nazi-ism.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
RTHK is the government funded state broadcaster in HK, who dropped their World
Service feed and replaced it with Chinese State Radio only a year or two back.

Make your own mind up as to whether they are an impartial or balanced source
any more.

------
captainredbeard
China is a problem, folks.

